# 1 Should I buy a newer B6 Passat wagon or the A6 C5 Wagon?



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

I've posted this same thread in the B6 forum and have gotten an overwhelming support for the passat. Just wondering what you guys would think. jsut replace the A4 with the A6. Thanks guys.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4869206-Should-I-buy-b6-passat-Wagon-or-Audi-A4-wagon

sorry had to create the same post again b/c it only gives you 2 minutes to devise a poll, if you go over that it posts without your poll, and you cannot edit one in..... something they should def fix.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I love Passat wagons, but I have to go with A6 on this.


----------



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

reasoning?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quattro mostly. You could find a Passat with 4-Motion, but you'd have to get the 3.6 for that.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

We replaced our B5 Passat with a C5 Avant- Both were the V6- so very similar. The passat was a nice car, but lacked MANY of the little comforts the audi has. The two big considerations I found: You cant get a 4motion Passat w/ a manual trans and A manual trans Audi wagon is hard to find and expensive, so we settled for the Tiptronic. The audi seems like much more of a substantial car, drives way nicer/ smoother, its more comfortable. The stereo is way better in the audi. And parking the cars side by side, the audi has more room inside- possibly sacrificing some rear cargo area? The rear seats in the A6 sit 'lower' in the chassis and the cargo area seems raised- probably because of the rear diff/suspension. Basically for under $5k the 10 year old Audi we got ( to replace a 10 year old VW) is either as-good-as or Better than the Passat in pretty much every way.
And it looks just a little more modern. Nothing against the Passat (and I'm a life-long VW owner), but dollar for dollar the audi has a little more to offer. All that said, it seems like Audi's tend to be a little more labor intensive in many areas. So buying a used Audi is a gamble- and can be an outright risky thing if you don't do your own repairs.


----------



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

So fuel economy says the 3.0 avant gets 19-25. but some say that that site is crap. What am I really going to get with the 3.0? the VW passat wagon 2.0 might not been as fun to drive, but it gets 23-32.

I really wish the search function would work. I can't seem to figure out how to use the search correctly. it is aggravating.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

If you get the Passat 2.0T, spend the money on an APR chip. Really wakes the 2.0T up.


----------



## 01_Audi_WI (Mar 28, 2010)

OR get the allroad that has the 2.7T and you get the Quattro with it and there are soo many 6speeds you can find


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Passat Wagon

The Audi will of course be a little more luxurious but i dont think the passat is a hooptie. Maintenence will be alot more for the audi, and as long as you find a well taken care of passat they have a few common issue's but regular maint. is alot cheaper for the passat.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

It should go without saying that an C5 A6 Avant is a larger car than a B6 Passat wagon.

The two cars are wholly unrelated and do not share the same platform at all so if usable space is a prime concern, the A6 does make more sense. Plus, unlike the Passat, the A6 is available in noteworthy widebody V8 4.2 trim.


----------

